
Stop pretending - qhoxie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1416-stop-pretending
======
jfornear
Sometimes I catch myself Getting Awesome when I work on things like open-
source codebases, user interfaces, and relational databases. I wrote a book
about it 5 years ago but I still blog about it in your faces.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
You too, huh? I thought it was just me...

Edit: people don't like sarcastic replies to sarcasm?

~~~
iamdave
Sarcasm doesn't parse well over text, and well I can't think of an effectually
true way to say "HN loves the down button when humor is used to point out a
painful truism" without getting downvoted myself.

In any case, the truism in the sarcasm is there. I'm kind of getting tired of
37signals "do what we say because we had a strand of isolated success".

------
staunch
I think this is just good old fashion procrastination. Instead of just doing
it the simple way you invent enough new work that you can put it off until
later.

~~~
jmtulloss
That's why Java is such a beautiful system.

